# I get disgusted with myself everytime I do this. lol.



## electrostars (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm bored, so I took collection pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's not of EVERYTHING..but MOST everything. 
It's downright disgusting when you pile all of your makeup together and realize how much you really own. XD










Ben Nye Eyeshadows: Azalea, Amethyst, & Tangerine
NYX Hot Pink & Purple shadow Pencils
Too Faced Restraining Order glitterliner
Gentle Fume Quad
Smoking Eyes Quad
Brushes in: 242se, 217se, 208, 228, 219, 227, 239, 272, 181se, 182, 187
UDPP, Smolder Eye Kohl, Graphblack technakohl, Eyeliner Mixing Medium
Macroviolet Fluidline, Fresco Rose P/P, Nice Vice P/P
Blushes/MSFs: Feeling, Maidenchant, Joyous, Light MSF, Porcelain Pink, Lighscapade X2
softwash grey, forest green & antiqued gold pigment vials
Sunset B & Fig 1 e/s pots
P&P Skin, SFF NW20, Fix +



Blacktrack fluidline
Club, Sketch & Typographic e/s pots
Reflects Very Pink, Pink Pearl, Emerald Green, Grape, Your Ladyship, Lark About Heritage Rouge
Black Glitter, Pinked Mauve, Vanilla, Chocolate Brown, Quietly, Steel Blue, Pink Opal
California Dreamin'(still BNIB lol), Little VI, Sex Ray, Euroflash, Utterly Frivolous, Wild 'bout You, Hollywood nights
Odyssey, Deep Attraction, Rocker, So Scarlet, Cockney, Pomposity, Plum Dandy, Mauvellous!, Flitter
Valentine, lu-be-lu, hot house




Left to Right, Top to Bottom:
Bright Fuschia, Orange Tangent, Juxt, Lucky Green, Fiction, Romping, Spring Up, Bitter, Sprout, Sumptuous Olive, Paradisco, Gorgeous Gold, Pickle, Humid, Aquadisiac



Left to Right, Top to Bottom
Nothing, Blue Absinthe, Digit, Parfait Amour, Urban Decay AC/DC
De Menthe, Big T, Beautiful Iris, Satellite Dreams, Nothing
Parrot, Iris Print, Nothing, Au Contraire, Nothing



Left to Right, Top to Bottom:
Stomp, Hepcat, Shale, Moth Brown, Phloof!
Nothing, Nocturnelle, Trax, Charred, Nothing
Nothing, Star Violet, Beauty Marked, Vex, Nothing



Left to Right, Top to Bottom:
Nothing, Rhubarb, Azalea
Petal Point, Nothing, Don't Be Shy




Left to Right, Top to Bottom:
Strada, Coy Girl, Desirious
Nothing, Coygirl, Hushabye


I also have gentle MSF blush, it just didn't make an appearance in the photos. hahaah.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah I wish I only had this amount ...My collection is so massive it really disgusts me sometimes ...I think of all the money I have spent and probably will never use half of it.


----------



## Nineveh (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW!! Thats not disgusting thats FAB!

I used to have a collection like this a few years ago.  
Now I have realised how much I miss my make-up and since my daughter is approcahing the age where she is getting interested I have decided to get back to exicting hauls and cosmetics in general.

I love to label and sort all my bits so I am looking forward to my most recent haul arriving to do just that.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I wish I only had this amount ...My collection is so massive it really disgusts me sometimes ...I think of all the money I have spent and probably will never use half of it._

 
Haha, a couple of years ago I secretly wished I would end up one of those people who own a UNGODLY amount of makeup, like more than I own now...
and now..eh, not so much. HAHAH. I need to make myself sell some stuff some day. XD


----------



## electrostars (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nineveh* 

 
_WOW!! Thats not disgusting thats FAB!

I used to have a collection like this a few years ago. 
Now I have realised how much I miss my make-up and since my daughter is approcahing the age where she is getting interested I have decided to get back to exicting hauls and cosmetics in general.

I love to label and sort all my bits so I am looking forward to my most recent haul arriving to do just that._

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah yes, get her started on MAC! lol.


----------



## orkira (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 14, 2009)

thats a very decent sized collection to be perfectly honest lol. you have a lot of nice stuff and lil bit of everything


----------



## electrostars (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_thats a very decent sized collection to be perfectly honest lol. you have a lot of nice stuff and lil bit of everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol. thank you.


----------



## 916_chick (Jan 18, 2009)

i like


----------



## ladyv (Jan 20, 2009)

Something's very pretty!


----------



## electrostars (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks! ;p


----------



## jackeetm (Jan 22, 2009)

Great collection...looks a lot like mine..ha!!  Sometimes I feel really bad about hos much stuff I have, but you know what?  Everyone has their hobby....things they like to collect...this is our hobby!


----------



## electrostars (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackeetm* 

 
_Great collection...looks a lot like mine..ha!!  Sometimes I feel really bad about hos much stuff I have, but you know what?  Everyone has their hobby....things they like to collect...this is our hobby!_

 
Thank you!
Yes, my dad doesn't seem to get that about my makeup collection...that it's a hobby..but whatever. haha.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think that you have just the right amount!


----------

